# American Standard cadet and champion



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have had two servi calls in two days with these toilets. Everyone remembers the problems the champion flushtowers had. They switch to the new style flushvalve with the big blue gasket to seal. Have any of you guys looked close at these new flushvalves? Its not always the blue gasket causing it to leak! Theres somthing else there that can cause the same issue! Anyone know what it is? To be fair I do.....and its not the surface the blue seal sits on.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've installed about 6-8 of the Champion toilets with the orignal flushvalve. I didn't like it from day one. Too much going on, poorly designed. Strong flush though. I know it's coming, but the weird thing is I haven't had a callback yet on them. 
I did install a newer one a few months ago with the newer design, no problems yet. So the new one is junk too? Great....


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The flush handles are junk. I'm not sure about calling the rest of it junk yet....but I have had two in the past two days that are a yr old and the gaskets were already leaking......they srill look new...but they leaked. But theres another place it can leak that will mimick he same thing as the big gasket. I found that 2nd source for a possible leak today. I was wondering of anyone else had found this 2nd place it can leak besides myself. I will post pics after people have a chance to weigh in. There have MANY MANY failures around here of the old champion flush towers.....From almost Day one.....one plumber brought 7 of them back to the supply house about 3 weeks after he had installed them....this was just after they 1st came out. I gave the american standard rep HELL about it when they brought that toilet trailer through town.:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Supply house sent me 6 replacement flush valves for "just in case"..


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

*no guess?*

Should I just post the pics? Looks like nobody wants to play "Name that leak":whistling2:


----------

